# فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.
ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.
كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً؟ 

الإنسان.. والإعجاب 

الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب. 

أنماط الإعجاب :

مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.
وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 
هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 
وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.
إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها. 

إيجابية الإعجاب :

هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. 
إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم. 

الإعجاب والعاطفة :

العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.
ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. 
ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.
وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك؟
بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً 
ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد. 

الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :

ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.
إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.
لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا.


أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه..

ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.
أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما



نيافة الانبا موسي اسقف الشباب​


----------



## mrmr120 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى 
بجد جميل جدا ياكاندى 
تسلمى ياباشا​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

ميرسى يا مرموره 

على الرد الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## MarMar2004 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

موضوع حلو اوى  
بجد جميل جدا ياكاندى


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

ميرسى يا مرموره يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا MarMar2004​


----------



## ghawy_111 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

الموضوع جميل والرب
يباركك


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

اشكرك جدا يا ghawy_111

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## the servant (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا استاذي علي الموضوع الهام دة وهو فعلا مهم للكل الشباب من الجنسين
عشان فعلا الفراغ اوقات كتير بيهيأللانسان ان اللي في حياتة دة حب لكنة بيطاع وهم

الحب الحقيقي في العالم هو حب يسوع لينا
صلولي ابن يسوع (فراااي)


----------



## the servant (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا استاذي علي الموضوع الهام دة وهو فعلا مهم للكل الشباب من الجنسين
عشان فعلا الفراغ اوقات كتير بيهيأللانسان ان اللي في حياتة دة حب لكنة بيطاع وهم

الحب الحقيقي في العالم هو حب يسوع لينا
صلولي ابن يسوع (فراااي)


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرااااااااااا ليكى على الرد

يا frai

على فكره انا واحده مش واحد​


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

موضوع حلو اوى 
بجد جميل جدا ياكاندى


----------



## nogy (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

:yahoo::yahoo:الموضوع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااا:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكراااااااااااااا يا kajo

على الرد​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

ميرسى اوى ا nogy

على الرد​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

*مرسيي يا كاندى موضوع جميل اوى بجد 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

*مرسيي يا كاندى موضوع جميل اوى بجد 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

ميرسى اوى يا جيرل يا حببتى

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## sunny man (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، 

  وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.
ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.
كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً؟  
الإنسان.. والإعجاب :

الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب.  
أنماط الإعجاب :

مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.
وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 
هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 
وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.
إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها.  
إيجابية الإعجاب :

هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. 
إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم.  
الإعجاب والعاطفة :

العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.
ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. 
ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.
وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك؟
بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً 
ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد.  
الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :

ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.
إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.
لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا.




أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه..

ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.
أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما


بقلم الانبا موسى


----------



## فادية (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل دا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 


فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب

لـــــ نيافة الأنبا موسى

ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.
ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.
كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً؟ 
الإنسان.. والإعجاب :
الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب. 
أنماط الإعجاب :
مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.
وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 
هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 
وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.
إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها. 
إيجابية الإعجاب :
هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. 
إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم. 
الإعجاب والعاطفة :
العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.
ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. 
ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.
وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك؟
بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً 
ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد. 
الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :
ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.
إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.
لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا. 
أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه..
ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.
أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما​


----------



## sunny man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا على مرورك يا فادية. ربنا معاك و يقويكى على خدمتك


----------



## fullaty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

ميرسى على نقلك للموضوع يا مرمر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## red_pansy (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

*معك حق*
* فلنجعل الله هو الذى يدبر حياتنا كما يليق*
*ولنجعل اتكالنا عليه ...*
*الرب معك ويباركك :yaka:*​


----------



## sunny man (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا على تعليقك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## محب للعذراء (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا ألك على الموضوع و الرب يبارك بحياتك


----------



## sunny man (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

_*فلنجعل الله هو الذى يدبر حياتنا كما يليق
ولنجعل اتكالنا عليه ...​*_


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

*sunny manميرسي علي موضوعك الجميل والواقعي*
*وياريت فعلا كل واحد لو تعمق في معاني الكلامات دي ويستفيد بيها ويطبقها في حياته *
*سعتها الدنيا هتختلف معاه كتير*​


----------



## sunny man (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب*

شكرا على مرورك يا ميرو


----------



## ماريتا (16 مايو 2009)

_فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب_





_نيافة الأنبا موسى_




_ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد._


_ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة._


_كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً _




_الإنسان.. والإعجاب :_




_الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب. _




_أنماط الإعجاب :_




_مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه._


_وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من _


_هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. _


_وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم._


_إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها. _




_إيجابية الإعجاب :_




_هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. _


_إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم. _




_الإعجاب والعاطفة :_




_العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ._

_ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. _


_ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى._


_وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك_




_بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً _


_ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد. _




_الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :_




_ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك._


_إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم._


_لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا. _


_أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه.._




_ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس._

_أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.._
​


----------



## العجايبي (16 مايو 2009)

*فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب



نيافة الأنبا موسى



ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.

ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.

كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً 



الإنسان.. والإعجاب :



الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب. 



أنماط الإعجاب :



مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.

وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 

هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 

وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.

إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها. 



إيجابية الإعجاب :



هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. 

إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم. 



الإعجاب والعاطفة :



العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.

ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. 

ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.

وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك



بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً 

ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد. 



الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :



ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.

إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.

لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا. 

أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه..



ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.

أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع مينا
بس احيب اضيف 
الزواج المسيحي بيتبدي بترك الاسرة بس مش معني اننا نبعد عنهم لا بالعكس بس يعني مانعملش اي حاجة غير لما نفول لماما او نقول لبابا ده غلط فين الاستقلالية لازم كل واحد ليه استقلالية بحياته 
تاني حاجة الالتصاق بمعني ان الرجل والست يكونوا جسدا واحدا في المسيح 
تالت حاجة تكوين اسرة مسيحية يكون اساسها المسيح


باحب احييك علي الموضوع الرائع يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.

أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما .

حلووووووووو كتتتتتتتتتيييييييير الموضوع 
ومؤثر بالأساس 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويقدس قلبك الو ويبارك خدمتك الحلوة كتير *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا مينا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا مينا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (17 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى كوكو لمرورك الجميل_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مينا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع يا ماريتا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع مينا
> بس احيب اضيف
> الزواج المسيحي بيتبدي بترك الاسرة بس مش معني اننا نبعد عنهم لا بالعكس بس يعني مانعملش اي حاجة غير لما نفول لماما او نقول لبابا ده غلط فين الاستقلالية لازم كل واحد ليه استقلالية بحياته
> تاني حاجة الالتصاق بمعني ان الرجل والست يكونوا جسدا واحدا في المسيح
> ...



*شكرا على الاضافة الرائعة دى​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.
> 
> أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما .
> 
> ...



*شكرا على الرد
يبارك يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا مينا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*مرسى ياكوكو على الرد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مينا
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


*
شكراا على ردك يارجعنا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مينا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
شكرا ياكلمو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ماريتا (17 مايو 2009)

_شكراااااااا لمرورك كليم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا ماريتا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ماريتا (19 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى دونا لمرورك الجميل_
_ربنا يباركك حبيبتى_​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

موضوعك جميل .. تسلم عليه


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع

ميرسى يا ماريتا

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ماريتا (20 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى جداااااااا لمرورك الجميل_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووووووووى
ميرسى جدااااااا يا قمر على الموضوع
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ماريتا (20 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى يا قمرة لمرورك الجميل_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## المجدلية (20 مايو 2009)

_موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك _


----------



## ماريتا (21 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى يا قمر_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

يستحق التقيم​


----------



## white rose (21 مايو 2009)

مناقشة في موضوع هام كتير ......

الرب يباركك


----------



## ماريتا (21 مايو 2009)

_white rose ميرسى جدااااااااا لمرورك_
_بيشووووو ثانكس لتعليقك_
_ربنا يبارك حياااااتكم_​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا ماريتا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2009)

فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج.
حلو الكلام ومنطقي ، مهم جدا" أن يكون الحب متبادل وأن يكون راحة وسلام تجاه الشخص الآخر ، مهم أن يتفهم كل منهم بعضهم البعض ، وان يتقبلوا بعضهم البعض...
ميرسي


----------



## ماريتا (22 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى جداااااا لمروركم الرائع_
_ربنا يبارك حياتكم_​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)




----------



## ماريتا (24 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.
ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.
كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً؟ الإنسان.. والإعجاب :

الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب. أنماط الإعجاب :

مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.
وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 
هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 
وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.
إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها. إيجابية الإعجاب :

هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. 
إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم. الإعجاب والعاطفة :

العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.
ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. 
ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.
وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك؟
بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً 
ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد. الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :

ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.
إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.
لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا. أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه..

ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.
أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما  * 

* 

منقوووووووول*


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.
أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى​


موضوع بالأمانه

رائع

ومميز

أشكرك جدا عليه

الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2009)

نورررررت موضوعي المتواضع يا استاي النهيسي

نشكر المسيح ان الموضوع عجبك حضرتك

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## girgis2 (19 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## eriny roro (7 نوفمبر 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.
كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً؟ 


  الإنسان.. والإعجاب :
الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب  
  أنماط الإعجاب :
مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.
وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 
هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 
وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.
إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها.     
 إيجابية الإعجاب :
هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى.. 
إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم 

 الإعجاب والعاطفة :
العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.
ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به.. 
ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.
وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك؟
بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً 
ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد. الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :
ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.
إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.
لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا.




​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور رائع
 وهاااام 
وتعليق جميل


العدرا معاكم

آميــــــــــــــــــــــن

منتهى الشكر


----------



## eriny roro (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسى لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب  نيافة الأنبا موسى*

فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب

نيافة الأنبا موسى


ما من أحد ينكر أن فترة الشباب هى زمن المشاعر العاطفية الرقيقة، والرغبة فى الارتباط بشـريك الحياة حتى لو لم تكن ظروف الارتباط قد تكاملت بعد، وهى زمن الطموح الواقعى الخيالى، زمن أحلام يمكن تحقيقها وأحلام أخرى يستحيل تحقيقها ولا فى المستقبل البعيد.

ولا شك فى أن هذه المشاعر والرغبات والطموحات والأحلام، تزداد شدة وحدة وإلحاحاً كلما وجد الشاب (أو الفتاة) نفسه فى حالة من فراغ العقل والعاطفة.

كيف - إذن - يوجه الشباب عواطفهم توجيهاً بناءاً؟

الإنسان.. والإعجاب :

الإنسان فى حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب.

أنماط الإعجاب :

مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.

وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.

إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها.

إيجابية الإعجاب :

هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى..

إن إعجابى بصفات شخص لا يبرر لى محاولة امتلاكه، فهذا ما ليس من حقى، ولا من حق أى كائن آخر، فالشخص كيان حر أعلى من أن يمتلك إنما من خلال التفاعل مع صفاتهم، وفى ذات الوقت يمكننى أن أسهم فى تجلى وازدهار - صفات الآخرين الذين أعجب بهم، من خلال التعامل معهم.

الإعجاب والعاطفة :

العاطفة إمكانية فى النفس البشرية، مسئولة عن المشاعر المختلفة التى تتحرك فى أعماق الإنسان، مثل مشاعر الحب والكراهية، الفرح والحزن، الحماس والكسل... الخ.

ترتبط العاطفة بالإعجاب من خلال مشاعر الحب.. فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب نحو الشخص الذى نعجب به.. وليس فى الإعجاب خطأ بحد ذاته، ولكن الإعجاب مهدد بالانحراف من "الأخر" إلى "الذات"، وهو ما يسمى "الأنانية"، فبدلاً من أن أقدم المحبة للأخر دون انتظار لفائدة شخصية، أحاول أن أتقرب من الأخر كأنه "شئ" أريد امتلاكه والاستمتاع به..

ومن هنا تنشأ العـلاقات العاطفية الخالية من الحب الحقيقى، إذ أن كثيراً من هذه العلاقات لها دافع حسى مخفى.

وينطلق هنا سؤال: هل ينطبق هذا الكلام المؤدى إلى اختيار شريك عمرك؟

بالطبع لا.. فالزواج ينبغى أن يسبقه إعجاب متبـادل، وقبول واضح، وارتياح داخلى، ومحبة متبادلة تنمو قبل الزواج، وتستمر فى نموها خلال الزواج، وبدون إعجاب ومحبة لا نضمن نجاح الزواج، لكن المقصود هنا الإعجاب غير المهدف، أى الإعجاب لمجرد الاستمتاع بالتواجد مع شخص من الجنس الآخر، الذى كثيراً

ما يتولد عنه اتجاهات حسية، خاصة فى السن المبكرة، حينما لا يكون الشاب والفتـاة قد نالا قسطاً كافياً من النضج، واستعداد الزواج، حيث تكون أمامها سنوات طويلة قبل الارتباط الجاد.

الإعجاب بين العاطفة والعقل :

ليس هناك خطأ فى أن أعجب بالآخرين، ولكن فى أن يترجم إعجابى إلى عاطفة مندفعة غير متروية، تبحث عن علاقة سابقة لأوانها، لا تهدف إلى توطين علاقات متبادلة، أضاعوا فيها سنوات كان يمكنهم الاستفادة بها فى أداء أعمال مفيدة، ولم ينفع الندم حينما اكتشف كلاهما أن الآخر لم يكن يصلح له كشريك.

إن الخبرة علمتنا أن التعلق العاطفى الأهوج، أمر يدمر الحب ويشتت العقل، ويفسد على الشباب حياتهم... فلتكن إذن علاقات الشباب متـزنة عاقلة، ولا ينبغى التفكير فى الارتباط إلا فى الوقت المناسب، ولا ينبغى أن يستسلم الشباب إلى الفكر القائل (الشاب) "إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، ويقود خطواتهم.

لذلك علينا بالاتكال على الرب، عالمين أن المسيح يهمه جداً أن يكون ارتباطنا الزيجى مقدساً، حتى يصير زواجنا طريقاً نحو الملكوت، وإلا صار الزواج مجرد شكل من أشكال الحياة الأرضية يموت بموتنا.

أخى الشاب.. أختى الشابه..

ليتكما تستفيدان بتلك المرحلة الجوهرية من حياتكما فى النمو العقلى، بالثقافة البناءة، والنمو العاطفى بالتفاعل مع الآخرين بلا تخصيص، والنمو الاجتماعى والروحى من خلال حياة الشركة الكنسية، والجهاد الروحى لتجديد القلب وتنقيته من الأنانية، من خلال الخضوع لإرشاد الروح القدس.

أما التعلقات العاطفية السابقة لأوانها فهى تعطل النضج الإنسانى.. والرب معكما​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب  نيافة الأنبا موسى*

موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسى
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب  نيافة الأنبا موسى*

*مرور رائع وكريم جدا

شكرا أخى الغالى

العدرا تكون معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا ايرينى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## فونتالولو (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا جميل
 الموضوع جميل *اوي


----------



## eriny roro (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى يا قمر
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب  نيافة الأنبا موسى*



موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*
هكذا يتضح أن الإعجاب أمر طبيعى فى تكويننا كبشر، وكل إنسان فيه ما يستحق الإعجاب، ولكن المهم أن أكون إيجابياً فى إعجابى..
*
اي ان احسن الاختيار

فالاعجاب ممكن ان يكون عابرا 

ونزوة ما تمر على الانسان

كل الشكر الك يوستيكا

سلام المسيح معك



*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*



إن أنا انتظرت حتى انتهى من دراستى!" فالله لا يتخلى عن أولاده، بل يبارك اختياراتهم فى الوقت المناسب، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

يجب ان نترك الامر لله فأنه يعمل الصالح لنا 
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*

*


----------

